# Please don‘t hate my country!



## rebel bill (8 Apr 2003)

Im american, and i notice that alot of you guys are saying bad things about America.please i thought america and canada were friends! Can‘t we all just get along?


----------



## nbk (8 Apr 2003)

I can‘t speak for all Canadians, but I do not hate America. Just the regime currently in power.

To paraphrase Colin Mochrie:

We don‘t blame you for George Bush, it‘s not like you actually elected him.


----------



## ninty9 (8 Apr 2003)

I don‘t think very many people hate America.  Maybe extremistis.

Anyway, your pretty much posting in the wrong place.  This is a military forum so most of the members are pro-us pro-iraq war.  Take a look at the poll for about a week ago.  most here support the USA.


----------



## onecat (8 Apr 2003)

Hey maybe you could take a message back to your area of the US, and let them know that we support the US.  Even our PM supports the US, he just done a poor job of showing and too much of jerk to say so he messed up.


----------



## logistik (8 Apr 2003)

I love the USA, and I love Bush.


----------



## gk404 (9 Apr 2003)

Bill G.

Have we offended you?  I would have to say this is probably the most pro-US forum in Canada. Please, give us f@cking break!


----------



## Gryphon (9 Apr 2003)

I have no problem with americans. I used to date an american for pete‘s sake.

I do, however, desipse the current regime in power.


----------



## RoyalHighlander (9 Apr 2003)

Something to think about. Imagine had Al Gore won...


----------



## javelin (9 Apr 2003)

I carry a dual passport, so I have one thing to say.

God Bless Canada, and God Bless America!


----------



## onecat (9 Apr 2003)

Something to think about. Imagine had Al Gore won... 

Well the only I would say that would be different is the current war on Iraq.  And even then, its hard to tell.  Yes Al Gore is somewhat boring but he‘s a smart guy and I think he would handled things well.  If he did go Iraq, I‘m sure he would of got‘en UNSC approval, Bush has always had a problem with international bodies. If it wasn‘t for the WTC bombings, I doubt Mr Bush would of done very much with his time in office.  Apart from making abortion totally illegal and packing the courts with Neo con‘s.  But hey that‘s just opinion.


----------



## SpinDoc (9 Apr 2003)

I agree, the world would definitely be different (better slightly in my opinion) if Al Gore had won.

I know some of you think Democrats = Leper, but Gore is a much more experienced and sophisticated statesman than Bush ever would aspire to be.  Gore has the state, Federal, and international experience so he‘s much more well rounded that way.  Plus he‘s probably got more in terms of brains (I can‘t imagine anyone labelling him as a "moron" credibly), and he‘s a better consensus builder.  And when push comes to shove with events such as the WTC, I have no doubt that his performance would have been as charismatic as Bush‘s.  The REAL strength I think would be Gore‘s choice of advisors though -- no Rumsfeld or Ashcroft to say the least...

But that‘s just my opinion, for what‘s it‘s worth.


----------



## humint (9 Apr 2003)

Not many people in Canada actually HATE Americans. It is more that many Canadians do not appreciate American foreign policy. In fact, I don’t think anyone cares about the US homeland policies (i.e. on crime, drugs, homelessness, etc), but the overseas policies (for example, softwood lumber tariffs or economic blockades of Cuba, etc) really pisses some people off; and I am talking not just about Canadians, but about people all over the world.

To equate our government’s (or the Canadian peoples‘) displeasure with the US-led war with hatred of Americans is silly and short-sighted. The reasons why people either support or do not support the American government is much more complex and cannot be reduced to simple hatred. As adults and (I hope) intelligent people, it is our right to make up our own mind as to whether we want to support the US or not.

You need to separate the American people from the hatred of/disagreement with the American government. 

Case in point: Do you (as an American) hate Iraqi‘s, or do you hate the Saddam‘s Iraqi regime? It‘s not the people you hate, but the government, right? 

On top of all of that, there are many Canadians that support the US war effort. So, to lump them in with all of the non-supporters is equally unfair.

Should we gather from the slow involvement of the US to become involved in WWI and WWII that they hated the UK, Canada, and France -- or, has this fact conveniently been forgotten? 

The point is this. No one hates America. We are just old enough to make up our own minds. 

PS. We invented basketball and football!


----------



## DnA (9 Apr 2003)

I like America, an President Bush

I got nothing against Americans, one of my friends is american


----------



## logistik (9 Apr 2003)

If gore had won the only thing happening in Iraq is mass tree planting.


----------



## Gunnar (9 Apr 2003)

Humint, an American friend of mine who lives here tells me that Canada‘s national sport is not Hockey or Lacrosse:  It is making fun of Americans.

Read your post, and thought of that...go figure!  ;-)

But then, even if we are the little brother, it‘s still sometimes amusing to tweak your big brother‘s nose.  ;-)


----------



## SpinDoc (9 Apr 2003)

haha... I think we poke fun of Americans because we have a sense of humour and the best subject to do it to...

**** , we even poke fun at ourselves... remember all those postcards that depict Canada (once you cross the border) as being snowy and populated with igloos?      Wait, it‘s April and it‘s snowy right now...


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2003)

"We are the most powerful nation in the world, our 52 states will take on anyone"


----------



## rebel bill (10 Apr 2003)

Im not saying all of you hate america, but there is alot of people on here who hate the U.S. Wow! its amazing you guys are the friendleist people on here! Oh yeah, I Would like to thank the Canadian armed forces who are helping us in Afghanastan Thankyou! God bless America, And Canada!


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Apr 2003)

My friend it‘s not politically correct to say god bless canada.
Some of our citizens whom do not believe in god or whorship someone else find this offensive. 

Also note; at christmas time please do not say merry christmas as some cultures do not believe/celebrate christmas and they too find this offensive.

See, were all friends, were exchanging social ettiquets    :blotto: 

(I think someone had a good point though, i thought the war was against saddam, not iraq. Why have that signature?)


----------



## rebel bill (11 Apr 2003)

god, you people really hate america, GOD ****! By the way i had that sig when saddam was still in power thats why i removed it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Apr 2003)

"You know the world is going crazy when the best rapper is a white guy, the best golfer is a black guy, the tallest guy in the NBA is Chinese, the Swiss hold the America‘s Cup, France is accusing the U.S. of arrogance, Germany doesn‘t want to go to war, and the three most powerful men in America are named ‘Bush‘, ‘di.ck‘, and ‘Colon.‘ Need I say more?" 

-- Chris Rock 


You‘ve actually stumbled across the Canuckastan website for hating americans. Don‘t tell anyone    :boring:


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Apr 2003)

Bill,
 I like American‘s a ****  of a lot.
I‘ve travelled all over the state‘s and have found American‘s to be a very friendly and generous people and I‘ve travelled from Maine to Florida,Texas,the deep south even to Alaska, so you know were I‘m coming from.

 We like American‘s but, it‘s just your present administration‘s attitude and action‘s that‘s up setting people,not only here but every where else also.

 So don‘t take to heart about the ranting‘s of those who have not engaged brain before operating mouth.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (13 Apr 2003)

Im a dual citizen...have family in the states and my father was born in the states...I was born in canada and i love every minute of my being here. I hold no hostilities whatsoever and i believe bush did the right thing...thats besides the point...I actually think cretien should have helped out the states.(yes i know both the canadian navy and airforce has taken a small roll in the war) But i think the army should have been included also, so we can show support for our closest allies and take down the ruthless dictator sadam was


----------



## SNoseworthy (13 Apr 2003)

I‘ll be the first to say that we should have committed forces to the war against Iraq, even if it was just the CTG in the area. However, Chretien followed the public opinion voiced by a majority of Canadian to not get involved in the war. It is not everyday in this country that a PM, regardless of political party, listens to what the public wants. Chretien should be congratulated for doing so, even if us on the "hawk" side of the fence don‘t agree with it. Furthermore, the US Ambassador has no right to tell Canada how to conduct its foreign policy like he has been doing. We are a sovereign nation and I think its time the government tells Mr. Cellucci and the American government to stick to their own affairs, and leave our government to decide Canada‘s affairs.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (14 Apr 2003)

I couldn‘t agree more with you...

It is dissapointing to see that the us ambassador telling canada how to run its forces. But even with the public elections comming up cretien is retiring, and something should have been done.


----------



## sarsteve (15 Apr 2003)

It would appear that friend Bill either hasn‘t read any of the responses, or has completely failed to understand them. By the way Bill, I have 2 nephews currently serving with the USMC in Iraq.


----------



## Evan (21 Apr 2003)

first of all im a very proud canadain, wiling to die the most bloody of deaths for her.
Im also a american(whose living in hawaii)i may disagree on a lot of their/our policese, but if i came across a Canadain blaming the U.S for all the f_ing problems in the world then i‘d be on their ***    :fifty:


----------



## Evan (21 Apr 2003)

i am pretty pissed of at the american media though


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Apr 2003)

But you guys ARE the problem, were just too polite to tell you.
AND a little scared too   :blotto:


----------



## Korus (22 Apr 2003)

We don‘t want them to impose a US-backed regeime change here in Canada..


----------



## Anderson56 (29 Apr 2003)

Hey Gunnar - right on the mark.  I mean really, watch "Talking to Americans" some time.  You go to Washington, ask some questions about Canada and then laugh at the guys who don‘t know the answers.  

He**, if you went to downtown Peterborough, I bet you‘d get some answers just as stupid as they get in Washington.

And yes, I am sure I am exaggerating about that last point, but but if you went to downtown Ottawa and asked questions about Mexico, you‘d have a million Sonorans split a gut on Tuesday night when it aired down there.

As to anti-Americanism, it might be useful for us to face it.  It‘s a mile wide throughout Canadian society.  I think I am pretty much more accepting of American policy than most Canadians, yet, I have to admit I kinda liked seeing Denmark dump Team USA at the world hockey championship (heh, heh, heh).  Anti americanism is our dirty little secret and I think if we just admitted it, we could get a lot of it out of our system and get on with being adults on the international stage.

How‘s that for mixing metaphors.


----------

